
ASP.NET Core Library and Framework Support - jsingleton
https://anclafs.com/
======
jsingleton
I put this together while working on a book [0], but it's grown a bit since
then. If you have any requests then comment here or open an issue (or even
better a PR) on GitHub [1].

I have a big spreadsheet of things to add, and I'd like to prioritise what
people are most interested in. I may even automate this in the future and hook
into NuGet.

[0] [https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/aspnet-
core...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/aspnet-core-10-high-
performance) (out soon)

[1]
[https://github.com/jpsingleton/ANCLAFS/issues](https://github.com/jpsingleton/ANCLAFS/issues)

